
Ask HN: NSL in a court of law - jeisc
So you recieve a NSL then you are called to testify in a court of law and you are asked about this NSL. How do you testify? What would you say?
======
anigbrowl
Asked what about it by who? The question is too broad to admit of a proper
answer. Realistically, this question would have come up during the discovery
phase, at which point it would either be the subject of a motion to seal or
withhold evidence (possibly without the knowledge of the counterparty, but
between your attorney and the court). If it were asked out of the blue it
would be objected to by your attorney, most likely; or you could plead the
5th, since answering questions about the NSL could indeed incriminate you.
IANAL, mind.

